# electric percolator question !!!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Do you unplug it after its done brewing ?? Or do you leave it plugged in for the coffee to stay hot ?!!?! My 1st one, if you couldnt tell !!


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

an hour, then unplug it. I think it gets too strong if left plugged in. If I want more, I just warm it in the microwave.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Same here, I leave it plugged in for about an hour to stay hot. If I want more, I actually make up a fresh batch. I have the little 4-6 cup one and it's perfect.


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

Welcome to good coffee !

Just leave it plugged in as long as you want hot coffee. There is a little thermostat in there that will keep things hot. 

After the coffee has finished brewing, I take the basket of grounds out. Otherwise you get bitter coffee.

enjoy!
tinda


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If I remember right, you take the grounds out and leave it plugged in to keep the coffee hot -- its been decades.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Agree with tinda and mnn. Was real happy to pick up an electric percolator at our local church fete - an old model, and one like I owned years ago.
Chi had never seen or used one before, and placed it in a sink of hot water to wash it. :Bawling:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

THANKS guys !! I like my coffe hot ...but DH was worried it would burn out the electrical componant ........take the grounds out , eh ? I will remember that !!!


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

I always unplug mine right away, but it's more a matter of only me drinking it, and not needing it to stay hot. I just heat it up in the mircrowave later in the day. I'm glad to hear that there are other percolator people out there! To me, the smell and taste just remind me of my Grandma's house and church suppers!


----------

